# straight pipes???



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

ok the goat has a borla exhaust, it also has the LS1.... how ever it sounds kinda stock... not as loud as i would like it... i thought about cutting out the muffs and putting in straight pipes... how do you guys think it would sound? or should i replace it with so resonators


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've heard of people doing both, but with the stock exhaust. There was a member here awhile ago that cut out his mufflers and left the resonators and was very pleased with the sound, but like I said, it was a stock exhaust.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i might just give it a try and if it sounds ****ty put in some res.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I've heard of people doing both, but with the stock exhaust. There was a member here awhile ago that cut out his mufflers and left the resonators and was very pleased with the sound, but like I said, it was a stock exhaust.


You might be talking about me. This was the best sounding vehicle I've ever had (even better than the vette.) 





Not sure of the sound diff between the LS1 and LS2 (exhaust routes, etc.) 

G'luck anyhow.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I did it too, and loved it! :cheers


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i am probably gonna chop them muffs off hahah


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

any sound clips?

I had a friend that just replaced his BMW 540 mufflers with 2 pipes and it sounded like a Ferrari.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah i like how bmw's lexus' and audi's sound with exhaust systems!

and a video clip of a straight piped GTO would be nice!


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

hey pensylvania goat, i was looing in your gallary, and i noticed a lingenfelter sticker under the hood of your gto.... what lingenfelter parts you got?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Cai*



DRFT_GTO said:


> hey pensylvania goat, i was looing in your gallary, and i noticed a lingenfelter sticker under the hood of your gto.... what lingenfelter parts you got?


LPE CAI :cool


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

how do you like it?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Lpe Cai*



DRFT_GTO said:


> how do you like it?


Nice mod indeed. Sounded mean under the hood.


----------

